# What is this?



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

If you look at the right side of these pics something strange is in one.I can't figure out what it is. The pics are less than a hour apart.What do you guys think?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a buck in the upper right side of first pick.


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

bigfoot... haha j/k... when I enhanced and invert the image... it's still very cloudy, but it looks like a human... I almost like somoene wearing a camo jacket/sweater with hood up and jeans or light colored pants. IMO...


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

looks like a guy with a dark nylon jacket on and khaki colored pants.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

zooming in on the first pic its just the way the suns hitting the branches, but ill agree with the others on the 2nd...looks like a guy.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't see anything strange.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

You got somebody scouting your scouting ability!


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

for the first - I think it's just the way the sun is hitting the branches
the second - looks like the warden setting a waypoint to make sure no one is hunting over that pile of apples/corn -just kidding - it looks like someone's leg but its hard to tell


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

its very hard to tell but if i HAD to guess, id say theres a black bear in the second pic. maybe 1/3 of his body showing. snout down near the ground facing the camera.


----------



## whistlepig1975 (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like a guy taking a leak on your bait pile.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Looks like a panther with red shoes on


----------



## brummy (Mar 15, 2006)

agree with hard water


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

after looking at them for over 20 minutes, side by side, on top of each other, im pretty sure id be out of those woods by 6pm theres something strange there

i think its some kind of bird very close to the camera. i dont think its a person because i cant see any feet and the light color doesnt look to go all the way to the ground. if you find out, let us know.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

it looks hairy and scarey. rosie odonell must be loose in ohio.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

killingtime said:


> it looks hairy and scarey. rosie odonell must be loose in ohio.


LOL... Now that's funny - but also scary at the same time.


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Hardwater nailed it, it's a bear. Look at the lighter brown pointing down in the shape of a V, thats the snout, then look a little up and and to the left a little round brown patch, thats the ear area.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ouflyboy9 said:


> the second - looks like the warden setting a waypoint to make sure no one is hunting over that pile of apples/corn -just kidding


Why would the warden care about a perfectly legal hunting method?


----------

